# Sign Telfair on the cheap



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This could be a great move for the Knicks. Let's sign up Telfair to a multi-year deal worth less than a low-level exception (Maybe min contract if he takes it guarenteed, if Zeke promises it before his court proceedings.) At the very least he has a shot to mature here under the wing of our veterans. He has amazing court vision, can't shoot, and is a strong hustle player. When/if he beats those gun charges, this signing would work out well for us. Marbury Mardy and Telfair at PG would be nice for a while, untill one of the young kids (Mardy/Tels) is ready to take over. This could save Telfair's career, and help the Knicks. Now DO IT ZEKE.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

the LAST guy the knicks need on their team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I say why not....with marbury here maybe he can bring telfair back to his senses and learn some things from his older more mature cousin.


its not like telfair is going to be demanding a multi-million dollar contract. At most and IF he gets a job somewhere it will be a 1 or 2 year deal....again, why not


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

a 7 year deal wouldn't surprise me with the way performance gets rewarded here.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't we have enough guards?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Don't we have enough guards?


Yes, but they don't have the sentimental value of Telfair.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Don't we have enough guards?


Don't you guys need more armed guards? :bsmile:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

trust me, Van Gundy is thinking.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Don't you guys need more armed guards? :bsmile:


You a fool ehmunro....:lol: ....that's so wrong.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

:cheer: bring bassy home :cheer:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> :cheer: bring bassy home :cheer:


Just like bring Starbury home?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

there is about a 18 million dollar a year difference between bass and marb....


like i said why not....we can sign him for cheap....it'd be like having an extra late 1st or 2nd round pick in the draft


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No,no, no*

#1...It has been reported several times that Telfair and Marbury are not the best of buds...to say the least. They keep it friendly publicly for the families. 
#2...Why the hell do we need to stock the roster with NY'ers? That has got to be one of the dumbest reasons ever to get a player. Want a title or a family reunion?
#3....We don't need him as he is just another undersized, shoot-first PG, who doesn't wow with his game. 

This is how sad it has become in NY. We no longer insist on getting a top-shelf player. We settle for projects, players with issues and incomplete games, and cast-offs. If you don't DEMAND a winner, you won't GET a winner. Oh well...maybe we can make the playoffs next year...YEAH!

.....sheesh......


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> :cheer: bring bassy home :cheer:



like i said it'll be like having an extra pick in the draft....if it doesnt work out then so what...


sort of like the randolph signing...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Telfair is a young talented player that may become a Star in this league in the future, he is in the process of maturing now between the money and the business of being a teammate in the NBA. The Knicks dont need to be gambling any more with another young trouble prospect player that is maturing to the wants and needs of the NBA in their lockerroom. That part of the Lockerroom is over crowded with young and old. 

The Knicks have 5-Guards already, inwhich all is starting to pick up on Marbury ways of Soaking on the bench with a towel over his head when not given enough playingtime. 
*I still say the Knicks biggest problem lies in their "Coach to Players" comunication line.* 
To many Knick Players want to play alongside of certain Knick-teammates to build a comunication chemistry on the court, but the Knicks Head Coach different lineup changes wont let them *(Last season it was the differ changes in the starting lineup, this season it was the differ changes in the bench lineup and rotation. And this was'nt from INJURIES either.). *
Adding Telfair to the Knicks roster with this type of coaching philosophy will not help the team in any way. It will probably stagnate the progress of the team with so many young teammates wanting a consistent role of playingtime.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what do we have to lose....will we lose more games because of telfair?....will we mess up our cap for sveral years to come paying him millions of dollars?.... is he 21 years old and still has plenty of unfulfilled promise/potential?

still i dont think the knicks will get him because there will probably be better offers somewhere else with more playing time and such...but im just saying 

the only appeal the knicks have to telfair is that its his hometown other than that reason i dont see why he would want to come here. but like i said....Im just saying


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

From my understanding, Isiah stated he is not looking to use his mid-level this summer. So that may rule out any Bassy to the Knicks talk.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If there is still hope for Telfair to have some level of success in the NBA, playing a year with the Knicks would end that hope.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^lol

hey...how about them yankees


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> From my understanding, Isiah stated he is not looking to use his mid-level this summer. So that may rule out any Bassy to the Knicks talk.


Don't need to even use the entire LLE. Maybe he takes the 465 K minimum a yr for 3-4 years.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Don't need to even use the entire LLE. Maybe he takes the 465 K minimum a yr for 3-4 years.


That won't even pay his legal bills. The guy has to eat!

Isn't the veterans minimum closer to a $1M? Given that he has three year experience I think he now would have to get the veterans minimum.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Vets is after 10 years experience. From 3-6 its like 500


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

telfair is a street legend and NBA 10th man. the knicks need character players and good players- telfair gives them neither.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

The knicks can always use more talent if it fits their team , Telfair isn't some1 who fits.

they are based around curry so they need people who can shoot and play some defense, Telfair is not really good at either of those aspects of the game.

I wont throw Telfair under the bus for having a gun because most NBA players do(and its a constitutional right) , his main flaw is not registering his weapon which is a small thing really unless he engages in activity that would require him not to be known he owns that gun like if he was a drug dealer but he isn't he had it for protection because he has money and alot of people know that.

he should go to a team that needs to groom a young pg like minny who have a 30 or so yr. old mike james at pg because his talent is actually pretty decent he should be a very good player down the line maybe even very soon...it just depends on his confidence and how he is used.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think what the team needs is to trade away some of the guards. This team has too many of them. Than, get a reliable PF who can play great along side Curry. If I were the GM, I will trade away Stephon Marbury.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lot's you don't know about handgun laws, Grinch*

Permits are required in most states. In ADDITION, the guns need to be registered. Most states do not allow guns to be carried without a special permit and it is a FELONY to take a gun across state lines unless it is locked in an inaccessible storage unit of some type. The man (and others that don't abide)is guilty and stupid. This was not a silly mistake. It was a blatant disregard for the law.

In regards to what the other poster said about needing a forward to complement Curry: We already have one. Curry put up much better numbers when he was paired with Lee as a starter. Double/double city. Only his defense and passing were left. The chemistry was just right. Trading Lee will be a huge mistake for the Knicks and Eddy.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lot's you don't know about handgun laws, Grinch*



alphaorange said:


> Permits are required in most states. In ADDITION, the guns need to be registered. Most states do not allow guns to be carried without a special permit and it is a FELONY to take a gun across state lines unless it is locked in an inaccessible storage unit of some type. The man (and others that don't abide)is guilty and stupid. This was not a silly mistake. It was a blatant disregard for the law.
> 
> In regards to what the other poster said about needing a forward to complement Curry: We already have one. Curry put up much better numbers when he was paired with Lee as a starter. Double/double city. Only his defense and passing were left. The chemistry was just right. Trading Lee will be a huge mistake for the Knicks and Eddy.


the gun in question is actually registed and some1 does have a permit for it ...its just not Telfair, so he was arrested , he owned the car but he pretty much leaves it in his girlfriend's care and its her gun ...legally.

its fun to know the facts of a story before you chastise alpha.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i don't care if the guy rides around with a cannon,some team would take a chance on him if he had any talent. but let's be real telfair was media created hype who got exposed.i wouldn't give him a quarter of the midlevel,but with dolan who knows. but if it was my team i would sign him to push hot dogs.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: No,no, no*



alphaorange said:


> #1...It has been reported several times that Telfair and Marbury are not the best of buds...to say the least. They keep it friendly publicly for the families.
> #2...Why the hell do we need to stock the roster with NY'ers? That has got to be one of the dumbest reasons ever to get a player. Want a title or a family reunion?
> #3....We don't need him as he is just another undersized, shoot-first PG, who doesn't wow with his game.
> 
> ...



co sign. we dont need any more guards. and i dont care where the players come from, they better be good. Yeah marburys from NY, but hes a complete loser and im sick of him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Was only meant to inform, not chastise, Grinch...*

I cannot, however, understand why any pro would associate with, or be connected to people who feel they NEED a gun. If it's for protect from being robbed, chances are the robber is better than the robbee with a gun, anyway. At any rate, they would have the upper hand by the time the motive is known. Just bad stuff. BTW, I am an avid gun owner and very much pro-gun....just for the right circumstances.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> The knicks can always use more talent if it fits their team , Telfair isn't some1 who fits.
> 
> they are based around curry so they need people who can shoot and play some defense, Telfair is not really good at either of those aspects of the game.
> 
> ...


******* comment, big time. Not calling you a *******, just saying that your comment was so beyond uneducated, it's goddamn rediculous. The vehicle was Telfair's, and he shares it with his fiance/baby mother. It's her (legally registered) weapon, that she simply forgot to take out of the vehicle. It's a pretty bull**** charge. Next time get your facts right before slamming a man.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ease up there, Sparky*

You DO realize that Telfair has had a previous run-in regarding a handgun, right? Had a LOADED gun in a pillow bag on Portlands private jet. Also registered to his GF. Also unaware he had the wrong bag. This time its also his GFs gun.....didn't know it was in the vehicle and loaded.....35 over the speed limit with an invalid license. See a behavior pattern here? If you believe he is innocent in all this, you're a naive fool. Are you also a Michael Vick fan?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> ******* comment, big time. Not calling you a *******, just saying that your comment was so beyond uneducated, it's goddamn rediculous. The vehicle was Telfair's, and he shares it with his fiance/baby mother. It's her (legally registered) weapon, that she simply forgot to take out of the vehicle. It's a pretty bull**** charge. Next time get your facts right before slamming a man.


I didn't slam him , you should re-read my post if you think thats the case.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ease up there, Sparky*



alphaorange said:


> You DO realize that Telfair has had a previous run-in regarding a handgun, right? Had a LOADED gun in a pillow bag on Portlands private jet. Also registered to his GF. Also unaware he had the wrong bag. This time its also his GFs gun.....didn't know it was in the vehicle and loaded.....35 over the speed limit with an invalid license. See a behavior pattern here? If you believe he is innocent in all this, you're a naive fool. Are you also a Michael Vick fan?


Another idiotic comment, truly remarkably idiotic comment (Once again, attacking the rediculous post, not the even more rediculous poster.) Unless you have CONCRETE evidence that BOTH times it was an intentional act by Telfair (And you don't) you really should not be making uneducated posts.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> I didn't slam him , you should re-read my post if you think thats the case.


Crap, I quoted the wrong post. My appologiez.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Crap, I quoted the wrong post. My appologiez.


no problem


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Knickfan....*

Your's is the idiotic post. (edited baiting Da Grinch )Just because he (Telfair) claimed he didn't know doesn't mean it's true. Bush says Iraq has NOTHING to do with oil and Clinton said he didn't have sex with Monica.......are they lying? There may not be enough to convict on criminal charges but there most certainly would be enough if this were a civil case that needed only a preponderance. Once is an accident, twice is a "coincidence", three times is a certainly. It won't be long..IF...he manages to get back in the league. (Edited Same reason as above) And by the way, I HAVE read several articles on the "incidents", and NOWHERE does it indicate what Telfair says is, indeed, factual. What he has been accused of has just been, to date, unprovable. You DO understand the difference, don't you? Afterall, OJ is walking the streets for the same reason.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

honestly, i dont care about problems with the law. Most people would like Jason Kidd on their team, and people have gotten over the wife beating thing. Telfair is just a huge underachiever. he could be something, but he simply does not have the drive


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> This could be a great move for the Knicks. Let's sign up Telfair to a multi-year deal worth less than a low-level exception (Maybe min contract if he takes it guarenteed, if Zeke promises it before his court proceedings.) At the very least he has a shot to mature here under the wing of our veterans. He has amazing court vision, can't shoot, and is a strong hustle player. When/if he beats those gun charges, this signing would work out well for us. Marbury Mardy and Telfair at PG would be nice for a while, untill one of the young kids (Mardy/Tels) is ready to take over. This could save Telfair's career, and help the Knicks. Now DO IT ZEKE.


Do the Knicks really know how to sign guys "on the cheap"....No.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Do the Knicks really know how to sign guys "on the cheap"....No.


He is a free agent for one, so the most he can get is a mid-level due to the lack of cap space, and he won't get a 50 million dollar deal, so the answer is *yes*. 

With that being said, I still don't want him.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Ease up there, Sparky*



knicksfan said:


> Another idiotic comment, truly remarkably idiotic comment (Once again, attacking the rediculous post, not the even more rediculous poster.)Unless you have CONCRETE evidence that BOTH times it was an intentional act by Telfair (And you don't) you really should not be making uneducated posts.



stop with the name calling because your making yourself look very foolish

i know more about this situation than any of you will ever know and alphaorange is a helluva lot closer to the mark than you are ,,boy


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> He is a free agent for one, so the most he can get is a mid-level due to the lack of cap space, and he won't get a 50 million dollar deal, so the answer is *yes*.
> 
> With that being said, I still don't want him.


But, just think, you sign Telfair on the cheap, trade for Boston's Tony Allen, and you have the _Armed & Dangerous_ backcourt.


----------

